# Padstow



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

Going for a days cooking course at Rick Stein's school in Padstow at the end of January. Want to find a place to wild camp safely for the Saturday night. Either that or a certified site (but as I have mislaid my Big Book of C&CC sites) . 
Any ideas ?


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Am I jealous or what. Just had a look at my Autoroute map and the nearest that is open at this time of the year is about 3.5 miles away

Mr W F Andrew, Towan Farm, OS Field No 1125, Constantine Bay, Cornwall. [Tel:~01841 520116 ] 1 acre, partly level. Own san essential. Advance prior notice of visit appreciated. Open Jan-Dec.


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

thanks for that, exactly what I needed. 
and yeh I am lucky


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We stayed at Old Mcdonalds farm. Its at Porthcothan Bay near Padstow. It was not the cheapest of CS but you do get free admittance to the Animal Farm. Phone 01841 540829. All year and hookups.
Hope you have a good time at Padstow,
Rowley


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

thanks Rowley 

Think Old McD would be the one if I was staying longer and with my daughter who would like the farm but as the course finishes early evening I need the closest site to Padstow itself. 

Anyone wildcamped around here. If you don't want to reveal your secrets you could always PM me :wink:


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Tweenie can you feedback to me how you get on with a pitch etc. as I would like to go to Riks plaice(groan) for a fish supper whilst its not tourist season thanks


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

no problem.....rang Towan Farm and left a message on the answer phone so hopefully will know more soon. 

the course is a one day Thai Fish Cooking taster 
getting quite excited about it


----------

